# Name of that car?



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I was reading about a new small (but seats four) car that is uber efficient etc.. that will coming out soon.. the retail price is supposed to $2,500.. but I can't remember the name of it.. anyone?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

smart car?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

oh...i bet it is this one.

http://www.tatamotors.com/


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Looks like Steven Ercal's car lol


----------



## Yukon Mike (Nov 25, 2004)

chickenista said:


> I was reading about a new small (but seats four) car that is uber efficient etc.. that will coming out soon.. the retail price is supposed to $2,500.. but I can't remember the name of it.. anyone?


I believe it is the Tata Motors car that's built in India.
I watched a news story about it and it's doubtful we will ever see it because it's not emission compliant or will it meet the DOT safety standards.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There were some threads you could search for about the Nano. Not very practical.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Lynne said:


> Looks like Steven Ercal's car lol


His car was an Isetta. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isetta


----------



## strawhousefarm (Feb 27, 2008)

From what I've read and heard on NPR the TaTa Nano won't be able to pass our safety standards at the $2500 price but that it would be feasible for them to do it for around $4k to $5k. I do believe as demand for more efficient modes of transportation evolve that we will be seeing a lot more cars like this on the market. The smart car that was mentioned by one of your other responders is a very small but very cool little car. They have recently built a store in my area attached to a mercedes dealership of all things, but I was'nt greatly impressed by it's stats. $10-12k and that small and only 40mpg. It does'nt really compete with the 3 cyl. diesel super compact cars and trucks used over seas which is what I would really like to see come to the US.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

For the past several years, the Smart Car available here in Canada has been a 3 cyl. diesel. The problem with this car is that it got nowhere near the advertised fuel efficiency. It would appear that the Smart is now gas powered, and the efficiency numbers are perhaps accurate, but not that impressive.

Emissions laws vary from country to country, and even from state to state. Although I'm not well versed on U.S. emissions laws, it would appear that diesels are not easily accepted in the U.S. 

One of the problems with reduced emissions is that it does hinder efficiency - at least thats what I hear/read.

I really doubt you'll see a $5k new car in North America anytime soon - if ever. Vehicles will become more efficient, and it appears as if that trend has already started, but the price won't fall - automakers and government simply wouldn't let it happen. 



strawhousefarm said:


> From what I've read and heard on NPR the TaTa Nano won't be able to pass our safety standards at the $2500 price but that it would be feasible for them to do it for around $4k to $5k. I do believe as demand for more efficient modes of transportation evolve that we will be seeing a lot more cars like this on the market. The smart car that was mentioned by one of your other responders is a very small but very cool little car. They have recently built a store in my area attached to a mercedes dealership of all things, but I was'nt greatly impressed by it's stats. $10-12k and that small and only 40mpg. It does'nt really compete with the 3 cyl. diesel super compact cars and trucks used over seas which is what I would really like to see come to the US.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

chickenista said:


> I was reading about a new small (but seats four) car that is uber efficient etc.. that will coming out soon.. the retail price is supposed to $2,500.. but I can't remember the name of it.. anyone?


There was an India made car in the news recently that was $2500 but it will never make it here. DOT requirements alone for a car are more than $2500. Also the use of the term "CAR" is questionable. WHile its 4 door, its only 9ft long 4ft wide. Thats the car, not the wheel base/

Here is a link to an times article http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1653432,00.html



The SMART CAR is very different, SMART is a Mercedes backed Cars are small but very strong in an accident. Here is a link to the company http://www.smartcarofamerica.com/
The SMART car will sell around $15K.


----------



## ricc9 (Mar 12, 2008)

These things are death traps. No protection in an accident at all. My life is worth a lot more then $2,500 bucks! Good on gas, yes, safe, no... 
I drive a 1990 F-150 4x4. It's not the best on gas, but a lot safer then the imported and domestic junk on the roads today. There are always going to be drunk drivers. Can you imagine what one would look like after a drunk in an old Buick would look like? 
My wife damn near got killed in a Geo Tracker last April. No more small tin and plastic junk for us. She didn't like the truck, too tall and big. Now she won't drive anything but the truck. 
What price do you put on safety and your family????

PS, 
I can just wonder what one of these "Smart Cars" would be like after a run in with one of our local moose!


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

On one hand, some of these small cars (like the Smart Car) are designed to absorb a great deal of impact while maintaining occupant safety - on the other, a full size vehicle is big, large and has more mass.

Either way, every time you get on the road in/on any vehicle, you're certainly taking a risk - regardless of what type of vehicle or its size.

I think one of the reasons that you see so many larger vehicles in north America is because of the perception that larger is safer.





ricc9 said:


> These things are death traps. No protection in an accident at all. My life is worth a lot more then $2,500 bucks! Good on gas, yes, safe, no...
> I drive a 1990 F-150 4x4. It's not the best on gas, but a lot safer then the imported and domestic junk on the roads today. There are always going to be drunk drivers. Can you imagine what one would look like after a drunk in an old Buick would look like?
> My wife damn near got killed in a Geo Tracker last April. No more small tin and plastic junk for us. She didn't like the truck, too tall and big. Now she won't drive anything but the truck.
> What price do you put on safety and your family????
> ...


----------



## Jethro (Sep 30, 2005)

Can't help you with the name of the car, but, last summer there was some noise about a air powered car, it looked small and flimsy, but went 100+ miles on a few cents of power to air up the tank. I'll keep looking!


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Jethro said:


> Can't help you with the name of the car, but, last summer there was some noise about a air powered car, it looked small and flimsy, but went 100+ miles on a few cents of power to air up the tank. I'll keep looking!


Maybe this one?
http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4217016.html


My new favorite 
http://www.flytheroad.com/index.html



Gary


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

SolarGary said:


> Maybe this one?
> My new favorite
> http://www.flytheroad.com/index.html
> Gary


Awesome :clap: ,but 50,000 Euro,did I hear that right ?????

Needs to be massed produced,I want one.For 13,000 these things would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

mightybooboo said:


> Awesome :clap: ,but 50,000 Euro,did I hear that right ?????
> 
> Needs to be massed produced,I want one.For 13,000 these things would sell like hotcakes!



This looks like a version of the car to be manufactured in California:
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2007/0...-design-and-build-100-mpg-three-wheeled-road/

They talk about a price of $18,000 to $23,000 -- Not 13K, but, if they can do this I think there will be a lot of takers.

Gary


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I think everyone knows this is my favorite:

http://www.aptera.com/

Too bad they won't be available outside Califunny for a few years


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes Gary and WWW,what amazing vehicles.

Sort of reminds me of the old GM versions of the world of Tomorrow.

We are going to see great changes in our lifetimes.

I'd like either one of those vehicles. Also seems you could upgrade the batteries on the hybrid should fuel become really hard to get.

Just Fantastic what is coming.

18-23 for the tilt,and 23-28 thousand for Aptera puts them in the reach of a lot of buyers.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

There was a Toyota commercial on the boob tube tonight - and their trucks are now "bigger and better than ever". The North American consumer does not want a small vehicle - so unless fuel prices go through the roof (which they may), the market for "micro-cars" and some of these "ultra-light" alternative vehicles will be micro-small. The Smart Car has been here in Canada for a number of years, and from what I understand, sales are fairly slow - and there was talk that the car would be discontinued.

Any way you slice it, our attitude in North America has to change - perhaps fuel prices will give us an attitude adjustment, perhaps taxing large vehicles, perhaps artificially inflating the price of fuel... but something has to give.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

OntarioMan said:


> There was a Toyota commercial on the boob tube tonight - and their trucks are now "bigger and better than ever". The North American consumer does not want a small vehicle - so unless fuel prices go through the roof (which they may), the market for "micro-cars" and some of these "ultra-light" alternative vehicles will be micro-small. The Smart Car has been here in Canada for a number of years, and from what I understand, sales are fairly slow - and there was talk that the car would be discontinued.
> 
> Any way you slice it, our attitude in North America has to change - perhaps fuel prices will give us an attitude adjustment, perhaps taxing large vehicles, perhaps artificially inflating the price of fuel... but something has to give.


there is a difference between a car, and a truck. A truck needs to be large to do the work it is used for. A car just needs to haul a person, or 2. I own both. My truck carries 3200 lbs when it is being used, a couple times per month. The rest of the time it sits, and I drive my car. 

THere is a purpose, and a market for both sized vehicles


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I have an F350 and VW Jetta TDI. My old man has one too. After a year of seeing how his worked out I got mine.

Both are diesel.

The Jetta gets 45 MPG. The Jetta is as safe as any other Sedan/Mid-sized on the road.

I read up on collision studies done on the Smart Car. They are pretty impressive considering the size.

Not too sure what the value of the Smart Car is though. The new TDIs VW is rolling out are better in fuel consumption than almost ANY hybrid with no sacrifices and they are blue tooth rigged for all your tech gear (smarter than the smart car and better fuel economy).


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

You're assuming that folks will use whatever vehicle is the most practical for a particular situation. Many of the large SUVs and trucks are sold to folks in the cities and the suburbs, and most of those folks don't haul much of anything. The market for "larger" vehicles is not limited to those that actually require larger - but also to those who just want larger.

So why would someone purchase a large gas guzzling vehicle if they don't require it? One of the answers could be fear - the fear of small vehicles and the perception that larger = safer.



michiganfarmer said:


> there is a difference between a car, and a truck. A truck needs to be large to do the work it is used for. A car just needs to haul a person, or 2. I own both. My truck carries 3200 lbs when it is being used, a couple times per month. The rest of the time it sits, and I drive my car.
> 
> THere is a purpose, and a market for both sized vehicles


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Diesels may be more efficient per gallon, but with the recent increases in the price of diesel fuel, your advantage is getting smaller. Instead of MPG, a better comparison would be MPD (per dollar of fuel).

When I was a kid pumping gas - diesel fuel was much cheaper than gasoline - not sure what is happening there.

Although I don't know list prices, I would assume that the Smart Car is much cheaper than a diesel Jetta - it'll be interesting to see how well the Smart does in the U.S. (its been here in Canada for a number of years).



Durandal said:


> I have an F350 and VW Jetta TDI. My old man has one too. After a year of seeing how his worked out I got mine.
> 
> Both are diesel.
> 
> ...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I just drove into town.51 miles up and down the mountain and city traffic. Averaged 20 MPG,at 3.96/gallon,or TEN DOLLARS for a trip to town.

A 100 mpg 2 seat vehicle sure sounds good to me! Makes those 20-30,000 dollar vehicles sound more reasonable every day,WOW!

Heck,a smart car at 13000 or so sounds pretty darn good too. These gas prices are killers.Hope they can bring a diesel smart here.I like em.I was surprised how much room was in one,just like my Jetta without a backseat,works for me!


----------

